# Can wethers grow beards?



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Can wethers grow beards? It's a silly question, but my Togg, Cricket, is growing a beard. He's a wether (at least we are pretty sure... there's nothing there!) and strong. He's also got something that seems like a "ridge" of hair on his neck and upper back. Is that normal for a wether? He was "taken care of" late, would that have anything to do with it?

(Lots of questions lately! Haven't been around for a while!)


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yes, they can grow beards.... does can as well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My Teddy was wethered as a 2 year old buck...the first thing he lost was his beard and mane...now he has just a little wispy tuft on his chin.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, they can grow beards, but not as massive as an intact buck.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep. 
wethers grow beards but they look like a does'
also the hair on his back is normal for a dairy breed, they get extra shaggy


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Both of my does have beards and they both have realy long hackles that rise up when they are excited.

Very cute to see.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks! 

@ Trace- yes, his beard is adorable. he looks like a little old man.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

re the hair on his back, toggs tend to be shaggier than other breeds also


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

YES 
I clipped 28 toggenburgs for show this year and they're shaggedy


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

My whither has a beard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep they can.... :thumb:


----------

